# Thermometer for UDS



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2009)

I posted in the charcoal section and realized this is a much better spot.  I want a Thermometer that i can put into the sides of the UDS just below each grate for monitoring temps independently.  

I came across TRU-TEL as being big dogs but thought i would ask veterans first about the brand and what model.  My guess is roughly 6" long to get a good temp reading from inside the drum.  Larger the dial head the better(3-4inches).  I want something that will react quickly to heat spikes.

Thanks for your help
kris


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is a real good place to get your thermometers...
http://www.kck.com/old_smokey/bbq_te...ermometer.html


----------



## ddave (Oct 19, 2009)

You're going to have a hard time finding a BBQ thermometer with a 6" stem I think and even at that, it will still read several degrees lower than the actual center grate temp.  Also, remember you'll need to get the charcoal basket in and out so you don't want one with too long a stem bolted in there.

On a thermo with a 4" stem there's about a 40° difference between what the thermo says and the center grate temp.

You can use a 12" stemmed deep fry thermo and slide it through a bolt if you want your side thermo to read the actual center temp.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80519

Trouble with most of the deep fry thermos is that the dial is kind of small.

Dave


----------



## hog warden (Oct 19, 2009)

I put a TelTrue thermometer in the side of a barrel smoker I'm playing with and it gave me nearly identical readings as the ET-73 Maverick digital, with probe in the middle. Well, maybe not identical, but within 5 degrees or so. Close enough in my book.

It has a 4 inch stem and 3 or 4 inch dial. Pricey piece of equipment, but very good as far as I can tell.

I should point out the heat source was a gas burner, with baffle. Heat directly above the charcoal basket in a UDS might be as much different as Dave says. I've been using a heat baffle in my UDS to alter that.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2009)

Man, its a good thing you told me to think about the basket i completely forgot about that.  I could just see it now, trying to pull out the basket and kicking myself in the ass.  Looks like i will just take your first word of advice and just use digital thermometers with a small hold cut into the side with a potato.  
Thanks guys.  Now how about a good source for this big dog ET-73 maverick with extra probes
kris


----------



## slim (Oct 19, 2009)

i just got mine from bbq bonanza.com


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 19, 2009)

BBQ Bonanza and KCK.Com are the same place, just different web addresses...


----------



## ddave (Oct 20, 2009)

You'll probably still want a dial thermo on the side. After you get learn the temp difference at different stages, you'll find you can just go by the side thermo. Here's a real good price on a Teltru.

http://www.greatlakesbbqsupply.com/p...7&categoryId=6

Here's a link for the Mav.

http://www.partshelf.com/maet73.html

I'm pretty sure you have to buy extra probes from Maverick directly.

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/

Good luck.

Dave


----------

